# Advice needed on OLD quilt never finished



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

I inherited an old, unfinished quilt top that my mother-in-law started many, many years ago. No one else in the family sews at all, so it was given to me to finish. 

It is brightly colored appliqued leaves, but they weren't finished. There was enough done, however, that I think it looks fine just the way it is. I HATE doing applique, so wouldn't even attempt to finish the leaves, even if I could find matching material. 

My thoughts are to back it with a solid that matches (probably a brown or tan). I was thinking about maybe quilting the outlines of the UNFINISHED leaves, but then I don't know what to do with the rest of it. It shows quilting lines, but they are just the parallel and perpendicular lines. I'd rather something different, I think. 

Suggestions???

One picture shows the quilt top. The other is a close up of the leaf that was never appliqued. Not sure if it will be visible in the picture, however.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Gosh that is stunning.
I'm guessing the leaves that are "unfinished" are to fill in the middle? can't tell from the pic. 
I also think it's great like it is. I agree quilting it some creative way other than just the grid lines. But I don't have a specific suggestion. 
Congrats, what a nice thing to be entrusted with.


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

I'm so thankful that she completed it in the manner she did... where it is symmetrical enough that it looks completed, even when it isn't. Of course, she was so OCD that I wouldn't expect anything any different of her! LOL. 

I've never seen such tiny, meticulous stitches. You can't even SEE them on the applique. I didn't know my mother-in-law until she was in her late 80's, so never saw this side of her. I agree...it's a treasure.


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

Hmmm...thinking more about this. I might add some borders on the edges to make it a bit bigger. It is probably a double-sized, but would like it larger. It initially shows cutting lines for a bit of a scalloped edge on the quilt, but I'm not sure how you finish a scalloped edge!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I think it is fabulous the way it is. Hopefully the drawn lines will fade when you wash it.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

That is very nice - I like the idea of quilting the "missing" leaves.

I had to finish up a 30 year old quilt top my Mom had made. She had drawn several quilting designs on it with a pencil in the outer white areas. 

I followed what she had outlined, and added a lot of filler, and used the drawn design in other areas to tie it all in.

The best part - all the pencil cleaned off when I washed it for the first time.


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

Would love to see a picture of it!!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

This is the one my Mom had the top complete and marked for quilting, then aged for 30 years. 










These are some of the other UFO's I inherited. My Mom set out to make a quilt for each child and Grandchild - and did make 5 or six of them, and started several more. Then she learned to crochet and liked that better. She did make afghans for all of us (and there are a LOT of us LOL!)




























And this is a wool top my grandmother had made that my Mom inherited when Grandma passed - and now I've got it. It has some moth damage, so I plan on appliqueing moths over the holes. My Grandma made lots of lots of quilts like this over the years.










This is another one I have, in need of repair. 










The top is still OK, but the back is worn off. These did not have batting, and Grandma just zigzagged along the seam lines.


----------



## scwit (Mar 2, 2011)

I am especially fond of the leaves-applique is so far out of my league.


----------



## MoTightwad (Sep 6, 2011)

Beautiful quilts and lucky you. I love quilts of any kind and especially the old ones. Have several myself.


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

I think the lines will wash out. I believe they were intended to, anyway. I ended up deciding to just keep it the same size... it is a full size now. It was plenty big, even on our queen-sized bed. I bought dark brown for the backing, which matches that dark in the leaves. And I got some golden tan/brown thread and will quilt the missing leaves with that, and then switch to white to do the rest of the quilting, I think. Was hoping to find some variegated brown thread for the leaves, but couldn't find any. I might take a couple days off this week and drive to the other house where all my sewing stuff is, and just spend a couple days on it getting it done in peace and quiet.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

We want to see it when it is quilted!


----------

